# I want to add raw "bones", for dental??



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I would like to add a piece of raw into my dogs diet to start. To be honest, I may never switch over totally. 
I am learning more every day from all of you and can't thank you all enough for the knowledge get here, I am impressed by the dedication.
I would like to add a treat or an addition to my girls diet. 
We have never had diet, skin, coat or general health issues. 
I'm thinking adding raw chicken neck in the afternoon for a treat/snack??
What would be the healthiest and leanest?
My girls are active for a big part of the day, I am not interested in adding weight...
Thanks!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think chicken necks are a great idea, they aren't too bone heavy (about 36% bone) so shouldn't cause any constipation issues. Just keep an eye on the 'output' after feeding one, it often takes cooked/kibble fed dogs a while to adapt to digesting bones.
The other option would be too go for much bigger bones that they can just strip rather than consume fully. I give lamb spine/neck as a dental workout rather than a bone they can eat.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I think chicken necks are a great idea, they aren't too bone heavy (about 36% bone) so shouldn't cause any constipation issues. Just keep an eye on the 'output' after feeding one, it often takes cooked/kibble fed dogs a while to adapt to digesting bones.
> The other option would be too go for much bigger bones that they can just strip rather than consume fully. I give lamb spine/neck as a dental workout rather than a bone they can eat.


That's what I was looking for Stella. They desperately need chewing ideas. I just don't feel comfortable with anything they can eat or swallow easily.
Mia & Lily are huge chewers on Antlers and have beautiful teeth. Raisin, not so much..she has quite a bit of tarter at three years old . I desperately want to avoid naturally any dental problems that I can. Right now they all have strong teeth and no bad breath. 
Thanks!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Before the intolerance issues with Odie started, we fed chicken necks around twice a week. Odie hasn't had any dental issues and still doesn't need a cleaning at 3.5 years old. I really hope she can have chicken in the future because she goes crazy for them! It usually takes her 10-15 minutes to eat a small one, she really has to work on them. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Before the intolerance issues with Odie started, we fed chicken necks around twice a week. Odie hasn't had any dental issues and still doesn't need a cleaning at 3.5 years old. I really hope she can have chicken in the future because she goes crazy for them! It usually takes her 10-15 minutes to eat a small one, she really has to work on them. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That sounds perfect Krystal. Did you get them from the butcher?? I'm hoping Odie is on the mend and totally back to herself.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> That sounds perfect Krystal. Did you get them from the butcher?? I'm hoping Odie is on the mend and totally back to herself.


Thanks! She's definitely doing better. The diarrhea came back for a limited time and left just as fast. They actually sell them at a pet store here and they're the smaller ones which is nice because I don't have to cut them in half (a full one would be too big for a meal for Odie).


----------

